

Visiting SF from Canada, your thoughts please - apineda

I&#x27;m thinking of visiting for my first time as early as next week, especially while it&#x27;s still warmish. I recently just started a freelance business and would not mind both visiting the startup capital of the world and see if I cannot get a few clients while doing so (maybe), as well as maybe just absorbing the vibe and bringing some back home. When I was much younger my dad worked for Blizzard in SF and he would tell me stories, it would be nice to grab a piece of that memory for myself too.<p>Anyways, the flight is looking to be around $600 from Toronto. If I stay for 2 weeks I&#x27;m looking to pay around $1200 (airbnb) for a bunk! It&#x27;s not so shabby because it seems to be a hacker commune:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.airbnb.com&#x2F;rooms&#x2F;2058723<p>I&#x27;m estimating around $800 in other expenses like food, beer, cab perhaps etc. So the total is from anywhere from $2500-3000 which is high-ish but reasonable for 2 weeks in SF I think.<p>I know I&#x27;d like to visit the Meteor HQ especially since I&#x27;m getting into their technology. I don&#x27;t know what else I would like to do, just chat it up with others like me, hack at cafe, go to a party maybe, take walks, see the golden gate bridge, and more.
======
HappyG
Im considering heading to SF in the near future as well...might even be
heading there with a couple other bootstrapping startups if we can all get the
money together....would love to hear about your experience if you're willing
to share it once you get back.

Thanks

